# Most likely path and options for new Med tech



## tank girl (10 May 2010)

Hi ! I'm leaving for BMQ on August 23rd and have a pretty good idea what's gonna happen as far as training for me for the next couple of years (Borden for 4 months, Ahunstic college or Paramedic school in BC as I am bilingual after or before that). I am fully aware that I'l be put trough these courses in the order that's most practical and at whatever time these courses are running and that's fine by me. However, I am wondering if I should expect to be waiting a very long time to complete thses courses. I asked my recruiter and he wasn't able to give me something that resembled an answer. 

I'm also wondering what kind of option (if any) I will have after completing my training. I kind of took for granted that I wasn't gonna be asked where I wanted to be posted, but the more I speak to people the more I realize that I might be asked that question. From reading other posts, it looks to me that the most likely path for a new med tech is to be posted in a field ambulance and that's exactly what I would like. if my ambition is to eventually join the DART, is there any other options I should consider ??
Thanks for your answers
Sarah


----------



## PMedMoe (10 May 2010)

Sarah, you will be asked to state your posting _preferences_, but in the end, the CF sends you where they need you.  If you are interested in being on the DART, I would suggest one of the Field Ambulances at an operational base (Petawawa, Valcartier, Edmonton), as you have mentioned.

As far as the training goes, depends on the course availability.  You may spend time on PAT.


----------



## Armymedic (10 May 2010)

The most likely path is to go to a Field Amb, because that is where the majority of the employment  of Med Tech Pte are. There are few exceptions, and you could well find yourself in a wide variety of other locations, but those are the options for a lucky few. You can ask.

DART, for the med techs, is a tasking, not a permanent position. If you are avail and if your unit can sent you, you may be asked or told to go with the DART. Your best chance to get on DART is to be at a Fd Amb, but again, not a rule.

Best advice to give you, don't worry about it for now...once you are into training at Borden, things will become more clear for you.


----------



## tank girl (11 May 2010)

Thanks for the replies...that's pretty much what my crystal ball was telling me


----------



## galgal23 (12 May 2010)

quick question, when did you apply? did you go through the S. education or straight through?


----------



## tank girl (12 May 2010)

I have no previous experience in the medical field so I had to complete my highschool credits in physics, biology and chemistry over the last year or so. I finally put in my application in January, did my CFAT, medical and interview around Feb 15th and got my job offer in mid March...went pretty fast, I guess I was lucky


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 May 2010)

We just got our postings a week ago and only one person got sent to a Field Amb.  The other went only because her husband is there.

It all depends on what positions need filling at the time your course is coming up on graduation.


----------



## medicineman (12 May 2010)

Anything, oops, anyone coming out this way?

MM


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 May 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Anything, oops, anyone coming out this way?
> MM



No one out to Esquimalt as far as I know.  Closest I think is one random off to Comox.

I'll also add, pretty much everyone that *did* get Pet, are being sent to 1 Cdn Field Hospital which they are not very happy about.  This is understood considering when the posting spots that came down the tube looking for volunteers said it was the Field Amb they were looking to fill, people but their names in only to have it changed to the hospital.

This doesn't apply to me, and I don't know much about 1 Field Hosp. but all I've heard from people who have been posted to Pet is that its a huge stocking warehouse.


----------



## medicineman (12 May 2010)

That's pretty much what it was when I visited it last...

MM


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 May 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> That's pretty much what it was when I visited it last...



Mhmm, and its pretty much still the impression everyone I know has on it.  So you can understand their frustration.  Oh well, as is life.


----------



## Armymedic (12 May 2010)

MedKAWD said:
			
		

> I'll also add, pretty much everyone that *did* get Pet, are being sent to 1 Cdn Field Hospital which they are not very happy about.  This is understood considering when the posting spots that came down the tube looking for volunteers said it was the Field Amb they were looking to fill, people but their names in only to have it changed to the hospital.
> 
> This doesn't apply to me, and I don't know much about 1 Field Hosp. but all I've heard from people who have been posted to Pet is that its a huge stocking warehouse.



It is indeed. There are occasional "good goes" for some of the people there (Role 3 medical unit in Kandahar, DART), they are the exception rather than the rule. There is some good opportunity for training as well, cause they have a big budget, but you will not see many patients, atleast not while you are in Petawawa.

In my personal opinion; 1 CFH rates high on my "suck scale" (higher than being cold, wet, tired and hungry at the same time) as places where I could have been posted...even higher than the school if anyone can believe that.


----------



## medicineman (12 May 2010)

Say it isn't so - you don't like the our hallowed centre of learning?  HeHe.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (12 May 2010)

If given the choice of:
 A) staying in Pet, but having to work at 1 CFH or 
 B) Posted to Borden and teach at the School,

Honey, pack the bags, we're moving.

edited to add: esp if you know who the new RSM at CFH is...


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 May 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> In my personal opinion; 1 CFH rates high on my "suck scale"


 :rofl:   Ahahaha


----------



## medicineman (12 May 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> edited to add: esp if you know who the new RSM at CFH is...



Was just talking to them this morning actually about hosting a couple of you guys for your military elective  ;D.  And they were my course warrant for my 5's in 92, Clinic WO in KTown, UMS boss in Kabul.  We loved them so much on the 5's that we raised enough money at the Base jail and bail to keep them there for a couple of days...as the ultimate irony, the United Way gave then an award for the amount of money raised.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (14 Jun 2010)

Yah, its good that they will get some "field" time. The unit is called a "field hospital" after all. Surely they must go out there occasionally.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jun 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> The unit is called a "field hospital" after all. Surely they must go out there occasionally.



 :rofl:

Oh, were you serious?

No matter.


----------



## medicineman (14 Jun 2010)

Wouldn't be the first "field unit" they'd been in that really wasn't one...

MM


----------



## justmyalias (23 Nov 2010)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> ...Surely they must go out there occasionally.


Fact or heresay?


----------

